# Ratings retaliation for non-5* given to Uber pax?



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Obviously pax's have much fewer ratings than us drivers, and therefore are likely impacted much more from every ride rating.

And as us drivers must rate immediately and can't go back to change it like you can on Lyft, I wonder how often a pax will leave a non-5* rating for a ride that they would have otherwise given a 5* for (and where you deserved a 5*), when they realize that their rating went down after completing a ride from you.

There are probably pax who don't pay attention, but there has to be some that do, especially since the rating is easily accessible and automatically displayed without manually having to press more buttons.

Thoughts? (Besides "don't worry about it"?) This makes me a bit hesitant on leaving a low rating for a pax who I feel deserves one, in fear of a "retaliation" low rating from them....


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Obviously pax's have much fewer ratings than us drivers, and therefore are likely impacted much more from every ride rating.
> 
> And as us drivers must rate immediately and can't go back to change it like you can on Lyft, I wonder how often a pax will leave a non-5* rating for a ride that they would have otherwise given a 5* for (and where you deserved a 5*), when they realize that their rating went down after completing a ride from you.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say don't worry about it .. you know it's coming .. lol

1 star ratings are far and few from riders and usually don't affect your overall driver rating once you get more rides under you unless you completely suck at driving or your car is dirty

even though the rating system is flawed .. you should rate them a 1 if you feel like they were a 1

It helps you somewhat as a driver that other drivers weren't scared to rate a 1 on a rider who acts like a 1 .. which is why most drivers have a threshold and cutoff at around 4.75/4.8

The only thing you should "fear" is an unfair deactivation, with most pax not accounting a retaliation rating from you, but who just want a free ride.

Also, You rating a rider a 5 because you fear retaliation and them rating you a 1 makes any counter argument to Uber harder if the rider wants to pursue a report on you, but in the very least, you rating a 1 shows that - You- had a problem with them as well as them having a problem with you

and also ..

When rating 1 if you get a sense that they might retaliate, you can always document a report to Uber after the ride. Any documentation, no matter what it is, is better than none, and the rider can't see what you wrote. if it's significant enough or if there have been muiltple reports of the pax, Uber will send an email to the pax reminding them about "community" guidelines before deactivation .. etc ..

Having a camera or not driving in the hood or an infested busy bar scene greatly increases the chance of that not happening ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

raisedoncereal said:


> Obviously pax's have much fewer ratings than us drivers, and therefore are likely impacted much more from every ride rating.
> 
> And as us drivers must rate immediately and can't go back to change it like you can on Lyft, I wonder how often a pax will leave a non-5* rating for a ride that they would have otherwise given a 5* for (and where you deserved a 5*), when they realize that their rating went down after completing a ride from you.
> 
> ...


I give out 1s and 2s to 80% of pax. (If there's no cash tip you will only get a 1 or 2 almost all the time. Without a cash tip you will NOT get a 5. I do send a complaint to uber and Lyft if I 1 star them).

My rating hasn't moved more than up and down 0.02 in (literally) years.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Does rating a pax 3* or less auto-unpair you, as it does on Lyft?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

raisedoncereal said:


> Does rating a pax 3* or less auto-unpair you, as it does on Lyft?


No. Nothing used to (I know from experience). Then they said a 1 would. But someone posted since then they've taken even that back. Don't know personally about that. But for sure anything higher than a 1 won't unpair you.

If I want to be unpaired I give a 1 AND a report asking to be unpaired.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't do it...

Someone snuck a 5th in...

I downrated them and...

Immediately got downrated...

Ironically got a $5 tip also...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Does rating a pax 3* or less auto-unpair you, as it does on Lyft?


No

you have to reach out in the Uber help section and ask/demand an unpair



Rakos said:


> Don't do it...
> 
> Someone snuck a 5th in...
> 
> ...


 Ha .. lol ..
Either on Lyft or Uber .. I don't remember which one, you are able to set it to automatically tip after every ride you take


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

60% of my riders get 1*. Everyone else gets 5* 

Uber "Ratings Protection" is supposed to prevent revenge ratings, but like everything Uber, it often doesn't work.

Quit worrying about ratings and focus on profitability. 5* for profitable runs, and 1* to everyone else to weed out the minimum fares, daily commuters, problem pax, etc.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I’ve given 1* ratings without any apparent retaliation. I think the pax has to leave a rating before our rating gets counted onto their average.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

As far as I know, Uber pax don't see their updated rating until after they rate you, or their rate/tip opportunity time expires (48 hours after trip end I believe). This was part of the "180 days of change" thing they did last summer. I know before that, that I got a few 1 stars from 4 star ratings I gave.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They're not supposed to be able to see your rating until they rate you or until it expires which is when they order another Uber. However I feel like I'm rating myself, instead of the passenger. Every time I give a low rating, I seem to get the identical rating right back. Another issue is, if they've not rated their last driver and then they order an Uber and get you, that's when their time expires to rate the previous driver. Therefore after your trip, the previous driver's rating has now hit and if it's a low rating they're going to think at you. Hence frivolous low ratings


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I give out 1s and 2s to 80% of pax. (If there's no cash tip you will only get a 1 or 2 almost all the time. Without a cash tip you will NOT get a 5. I do send a complaint to uber and Lyft if I 1 star them).
> 
> My rating hasn't moved more than up and down 0.02 in (literally) years.


You should be deactivated. You're, seriously, abusing the rating system. Every business, in every industry, tips on a credit card.

The rating system is not set up to work like that. I'm, both, a driver and rider and have NEVER tipped in cash. But, almost always tip generous inn the app, which is how the system is structured.

Glad you're in Houston and not Atlanta. Your level of service is not appreciated nor welcome in Atlanta.

No wonder, many folks believe Uber drivers deserve less than minimum wage.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You should be deactivated. You're, seriously, abusing the rating system. Every business, in every industry, tips on a credit card.
> 
> The rating system is not set up to work like that. I'm, both, a driver and rider and have NEVER tipped in cash. But, almost always tip generous inn the app, which is how the system is structured.
> 
> ...


Agree .. nobody carries cash anymore. That's a horrible way to rate on an already flawed rating system and all you're doing is lowering your pool of riders who would otherwise tip

when I'm a rider, my last words usually are
"Have a great day ..I [just] tipped you via the app " and I know they'll see the notify bubble next to their picture .. thanks to Uber letting riders now tip before the ride ends versus "I'll tip you in app" .. which means nothing


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Agree .. nobody carries cash anymore. That's a horrible way to rate on an already flawed rating system and all you're doing is lowering your pool of riders who would otherwise tip
> 
> when I'm a rider, my last words usually are
> "Have a great day ..I [just] tipped you via the app " and I know they'll see the notify bubble next to their picture .. thanks to Uber letting riders now tip before the ride ends versus "I'll tip you in app" .. which means nothing


Good suggestion. Will start tipping prior to ending ride.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I regularly get tips 1,2, 3,-7 days later. Good tips too!

I cannot and thus you cannot change the behaviors of people you do not know. There is no reason to think you can do so based on brief encounters in your car, especially when they have little to no idea you are rating them. IME most of my clients do not look at the app after I drop them off. There is no rating notification for passengers.

I rate 5 stars I do want your money again, and 1 star I never want to see you again no matter how much money is at stake. My 1 stars DESERVE 1 stars.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I give out 1s and 2s to 80% of pax. (If there's no cash tip you will only get a 1 or 2 almost all the time. Without a cash tip you will NOT get a 5. I do send a complaint to uber and Lyft if I 1 star them).
> 
> My rating hasn't moved more than up and down 0.02 in (literally) years.


If you give out 1-2 to 80% of the pax ,pax ratings hasn't moved up and down .00 in years you really think that if you do this 80% of the time that pax ratings will go down ?this is what Uber wants you to think, that you have super natural power . what if all drivers start to do this ???all pax deactivated?
Uber has over 250 million or billion pieces of data from ny city, they know exactly when and what time pings will come from every inch of NY City...so a driver going rouge cannot be figured out by Uber?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I give either 5-stars or 1-star. Nothing in between. And I don't hesitate to give the 1-stars when they're deserved. Most times when I give a 1-star I already know the pax is going to down rate me anyway because they're complaining.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Most times when I give a 1-star I already know the pax is going to down rate me anyway because they're complaining.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If they are complaining, you will be downrated, regardless of fault. If there is a fire and streets are closed, you will be downrated. When they complain, I give an automatic one star.

Yes, some times they can tell if you downrated them and will retaliate. There really is not much that you can do about it. Even if the downrate was not justified, neither Uber nor Lyft will do anything to help you. Even if you rate a demanding customer five, he still will downrate you. _Call 'em like you see 'em._ Give them the ratings that they earned and move on to your next ping. It is all that you can do.

Back in the early days of Uber Taxi, we could see if they had changed the default tip setting before we rated. Anyone who had changed it to zero got an automatic one star.

On UberX or Lyft, I never downrated over a lack of a cash tip, UNLESS, the customer demanded something extra and I balked. I never would demand a cash tip from a demanding customer. The reason for that is that when the customer complains to Uber, and, a demanding customer WILL complain, there is a check box for "driver demanded cash". If they check that, you are risking de-activation. Usually, I politely decline the first demand and put the customer into the "Automatic One Star" category. The customer is going to downrate me for declining to go out of my way anyhow, so, I am simply returning the favour. If the demanding customer presses it, I outright balk. Once they press it, I will not do it even for cash. This type of customer will then offer the cash, but complain. If I get a cash offer immediately after a polite decline, I will accept that. If I get a cash offer after balking at being pressed, I refuse it and offer to end the trip. The demanding customer can get an ant who will go out of his way for nothing. This is why they have ants.

On Lyft, I will give an "artificial" Three Star to a customer if I do not like the trip. The customer is acceptable, but, I do not want to go where the customer is going. I want to make sure that I do not get that trip, again, so, I will three star so that I do not. If the customer downrates me, so be it. I accept that as a potential consequence. My priority is to avoid trips that I do not want. Ratings are l ow priority.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Obviously pax's have much fewer ratings than us drivers, and therefore are likely impacted much more from every ride rating.
> 
> And as us drivers must rate immediately and can't go back to change it like you can on Lyft, I wonder how often a pax will leave a non-5* rating for a ride that they would have otherwise given a 5* for (and where you deserved a 5*), when they realize that their rating went down after completing a ride from you.
> 
> ...


Khosrowshahi and Kalanick love ❤ When Drivers focus on ⭐ cartoon stars ⭐

You put a smile on all Uber salaried employee faces








They just gave themselves another ? raise ?
Rich folk have such nice teeth
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐​


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You should be deactivated. You're, seriously, abusing the rating system. Every business, in every industry, tips on a credit card.
> 
> The rating system is not set up to work like that. I'm, both, a driver and rider and have NEVER tipped in cash. But, almost always tip generous inn the app, which is how the system is structured.
> 
> ...


Please learn how to use commas.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> 60% of my riders get 1*. Everyone else gets 5*
> 
> Uber "Ratings Protection" is supposed to prevent revenge ratings, but like everything Uber, it often doesn't work.
> 
> Quit worrying about ratings and focus on profitability. 5* for profitable runs, and 1* to everyone else to weed out the minimum fares, daily commuters, problem pax, etc.





RabbleRouser said:


> Khosrowshahi and Kalanick love ❤ When Drivers focus on ⭐ cartoon stars ⭐
> 
> You put a smile on all Uber salaried employee faces
> 
> ...


Little class envy?

Not me. In fact, hats off to them.

UBER ROCKS! ??????





nosurgenodrive said:


> Please learn how to use commas.


Have it down very well. Thank you.

Pretty insecure if correct grammar bothers you?

Please learn how to be a decent driver, and utilize the rating system correctly. BTW: Have spoken to Uber Houston, and they discard all of your ratings.

Don't believe me? Call them. Tell them, MiamiKid sent you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This topic would bring out the Uber Trolls, Uber Shills, Uber Brownies and Uber Boy Scouts.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> Obviously pax's have much fewer ratings than us drivers, and therefore are likely impacted much more from every ride rating.
> 
> And as us drivers must rate immediately and can't go back to change it like you can on Lyft, I wonder how often a pax will leave a non-5* rating for a ride that they would have otherwise given a 5* for (and where you deserved a 5*), when they realize that their rating went down after completing a ride from you.
> 
> ...


On Uber, they can't see their own rate until they've either rated or refused to rate their last ride.


----------

